# which SD card for hight frame rates (100fps or 120fps) with R5?



## rico.29 (Mar 5, 2021)

hello,
i would to try slow-motion with R5, tried to do so, but i can' t record at 100fps , 4K on my sd card , which is Sony Tough (W: 150MB/s), i m satisfied with this SD for photo,
but i didn't consider Hight Frame Rates video,
so i wonder if there is a good SD or CF card to get, considering price and quality,
thanks for your help


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2021)

The owners manual is always a good place to look. You will need a CF Express card for high speed video. There have been some test results posted by Tiggy on CR and elsewhere, its a good place to look at options. The testing reveals that various cards have strong and weak points.

I ended up getting a middle priced card that had excellent test results. Its a ProGrade Cobalt Card 325 GB. Some of the ProGrade Gold versions don't meet specs, I'd stick with Cobalt.

Be careful, there are cards that do not meet the minimum specs to work with a R5, so don't look for prices or brands alone.

Prepare for a price shock!!









CFexpress Cards - Camnostic


Using the Canon EOS R5, the best selling CFexpress cards are measured and compared against real-world performance factors.




camnostic.com


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 7, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> hello,
> i would to try slow-motion with R5, tried to do so, but i can' t record at 100fps , 4K on my sd card , which is Sony Tough (W: 150MB/s), i m satisfied with this SD for photo,
> but i didn't consider Hight Frame Rates video,
> so i wonder if there is a good SD or CF card to get, considering price and quality,
> thanks for your help


The camera will even refuse it on V90 cards, so CFe is the only way to go for slow-mo currently.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 13, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> The camera will even refuse it on V90 cards, so CFe is the only way to go for slow-mo currently.



True. I have a 512 GB CF express (think it's Sandisk, not sure) and it only works when saving to that, not with my Sony Though 256GB UHS II.


----------

